# I'm stuffed!



## giggler (Dec 27, 2008)

How do I get over a "food hangover"? I feel like someone stuffed an entire turkey in me...

I think I'll have soup and salad this whole week! and the holidays aren't even over yet!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## bankai (Dec 27, 2008)

hahah poor thing


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2008)

I find that drinking lots of water helps.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 27, 2008)

I just slept thru Friday and drank tons of water, LOL. Didn't eat again until today.


----------



## Aria (Dec 28, 2008)

*Me Too*

Everything was so GOOD.    Today I made Tuscan Bean Soup...3 crackers
cup of tea.    AND yes had to have almond paste Cafe Cookies.   Tomorrow it will be WATER and more WATER.   Aria


----------



## sattie (Dec 28, 2008)

If I get to that point, I find that a walk around the neighborhood helps.  Plus the walking and browsing your surroundings takes your mind of feeling so stuffed!


----------



## rmorris (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I need to do something to overcome my weight but the lure of foods are just too much for me. Cooking communities are favorite of mine and are ideal places to learn about the ideal combinations for newer recipes but of late have focussed on diets that are low on calorie.
Anyways that food hangover stuff which you talked about has also happened many times to me and I consulted a physician for the same, his advise to me was there was a particular food to which I thoroughly engaged myself leading to this 'hangover'. He was right though I just could not overcome the greed of chocolates that time. So just take a look and find out if you have also been doing the same to some of your fav. foods. Rest the other advises may also help to minimize the bloated feeling.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

go to the bathroom and take a nice long walk


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2009)

We call it being bilious, as Julia used to.  Just too much of a good thing, too often.  And yes, after a month of it (I "do" Thanksgiving, then a big party in the early part of December, then am either hosting or going to dinners and parties up to 5X/wk for 3 or 4 weeks running).  On 1 Jan I told my friends (who, yes, were here for dinner) that I wasn't going to show my face socially for a week.  Stayed home with no booze, lots of salads, lots of water, lots of cranberry juice (hey, gals, need I say more as to the results of not enough water in my diet?), remembering to take my vitamins, getting to my exercise classes (not easy when you have ice on the roads).  

I think I'm ready to go again.


----------

